# IPS Monitor Suggestion



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey, I need a good monitor within 20,000 INR.

Confused between 27 and 24 inch. PPI for 27 inch seems to an issue. These the choices : 

1. LG 27MP77HM - 27 inch - With Speaker - 20k 
2. LG 24MP77HM - 24 inch - With Speaker - 14k
3. AOC I2769VM - 27 inch -  With Speaker - 16k 
4. Dell 2414H      - 24 inch - W/O Speaker - 20k 
5. Dell S2415H    - 24 inch - With Speaker - 13k (Glossy)

So 2 things : 

1. 27 inch or 24 inch.
2. Why is 2414H that expensive compared to other. (I don't need rotating and height adjusting features. Primary use is for PS4)


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2016)

Choose always 27" IPS or VA panel...go for Benq


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 23, 2016)

24 is best suited for gaming....27" for movies. 
21" if you're low on budget or desk space.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah VA panel FTW cause its between IPS and TN panel in terms of specs as no ghosting with better viewing angles than TN. Btw I am looking for 1440p monitor with 144Hz refresh rate....do you know where can i buy it?


----------



## dan4u (Jun 11, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> Y Btw I am looking for 1440p monitor with 144Hz refresh rate...



you won't find that for 20k, there's the Asus ROG swift PG278Q for 65k. Also check out these gaming monitors from itdepot


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jun 11, 2016)

Well I didn't asked to be around 20k and is theitdepot is truth worthy? Have you bought anything from this site before?


----------



## dan4u (Jun 12, 2016)

MrinalRoy said:


> Well I didn't asked to be around 20k and is theitdepot is truth worthy? Have you bought anything from this site before?



yes its a trust worthy website...


----------

